# New Mac Pro 2019?



## ironbut (Apr 5, 2018)

Here's the latest poop.
https://techcrunch.com/2018/04/05/apples-2019-imac-pro-will-be-shaped-by-workflows/


----------



## jaddne (Apr 5, 2018)

Yep, also here:
https://www.macrumors.com/2018/04/05/apples-revamped-mac-pro-to-launch-in-2019/


----------



## LinusW (Apr 5, 2018)

This is a bit sad... 
Even more pro users will switch to HP workstations now that there is no priceworthy option between iMac and iMac Pro.


----------



## ironbut (Apr 5, 2018)

I read it as an encouraging thing. 
I wasn't really expecting it to be done in 2018 though.


----------



## Killiard (Apr 5, 2018)

I jumped ship a couple of weeks ago. Built myself an i7 8700k PC with 32 gb of ram for £1200.

I’ve never built a pc before and have been using Macs for almost 20 years. My 2009 Mac Pro was just getting too old and I figure that even when the new Mac Pro finally comes out it’ll cost way more than I can afford!!


----------



## jononotbono (Apr 5, 2018)

Killiard said:


> I jumped ship a couple of weeks ago. Built myself an i7 8700k PC with 32 gb of ram for £1200.
> 
> I’ve never built a pc before and have been using Macs for almost 20 years. My 2009 Mac Pro was just getting too old and I figure that even when the new Mac Pro finally comes out it’ll cost way more than I can afford!!



I've decided to go back to PC as well. I'm gonna start saving to build a beast!


----------



## Killiard (Apr 5, 2018)

I really enjoyed building the pc. I had a warm fuzzy feeling when I booted it up for the first time and it actually worked 

Plus I’m using a NVMe m.2 drive for my os drive. I installed W10 onto in under 5 mins. 5 mins!!!


----------



## jononotbono (Apr 5, 2018)

Killiard said:


> I really enjoyed building the pc. I had a warm fuzzy feeling when I booted it up for the first time and it actually worked
> 
> Plus I’m using a NVMe m.2 drive for my os drive. I installed W10 onto in under 5 mins. 5 mins!!!



Yeah it's a good feeling. I built my PC slave and it's still going strong but it's old now and can only have 32gb of RAM max (a quad core). It's time to grow up. I'm thinking a 32 core.


----------



## Killiard (Apr 5, 2018)

jononotbono said:


> I'm thinking a 32 core.



SO MANY CORES. ALL OF THE CORES!!!!!!


----------



## Geoff Grace (Apr 5, 2018)

Apparently, they started the Mac Pro line anew from scratch last year, so that's why the timetable is set for two years. Apple is also consulting with music production professional users to find problems and then take that information to the engineering teams.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## tmhuud (Apr 5, 2018)

I think its great news.


----------



## heisenberg (Apr 5, 2018)

Article out today on this topic. 

https://techcrunch.com/2018/04/05/apples-2019-imac-pro-will-be-shaped-by-workflows/


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Apr 5, 2018)

jononotbono said:


> Yeah it's a good feeling. I built my PC slave and it's still going strong but it's old now and can only have 32gb of RAM max (a quad core). It's time to grow up. I'm thinking a 32 core.


You are talking about a 32 Core for a slave right?

Because if you are talking about one to run Cubase on, then you may want to read around a lot. Since I have read through countless posts and comments on how Cubase will start performing worse with more than a certain amount of cores. Which I believe was either 6 or 8. This is because when you look into processor architecture and multi-threading you will find that just because an application is called multi-core, it's single core performance may be poor and so with too many threads, it will perform worse, as the system has to work harder to utilise those extra cores.


----------



## Killiard (Apr 6, 2018)

It’s anything above 6 cores I believe. But Luke is using VEPro, so that wouldn’t be much of a concern for him I’d imagine?


----------



## Soundhound (Apr 6, 2018)

Started a thread on this before seeing this thread. Here's that post - 

>>
Either I'm desperate for some positive news about a new Mac Pro that will be right for composers as well as graphic arts, or there's a glimmer of hope here? 

https://thenextweb.com/apple/2018/04/05/apple-says-modular-mac-pro-wont-arrive-2019-still-listening/

And the article it's referencing

https://techcrunch.com/2018/04/05/apples-2019-imac-pro-will-be-shaped-by-workflows/

Maybe there are some people with influence/connections to Apple who could get the message to them about what composers need—and don't need and can't afford paying for what we don't need in order to get what we do need—in a new mac pro?

I know anyone can send in suggestions/feature requests etc. to Apple, but there are some heavy hitters here at VI. Help the masses out on this one!


----------



## gsilbers (Apr 6, 2018)

ironbut said:


> Here's the latest poop.
> https://techcrunch.com/2018/04/05/apples-2019-imac-pro-will-be-shaped-by-workflows/



Pre-Vaporware? 

The article said nothing about nothing. Just a guy who went to Apple and was told the mac pros will be different and will be announced and maybe released in 2019. 


Apple should just go with this guys design and call it a day
http://pascaleggert.de/macpro.html


----------



## jononotbono (Apr 6, 2018)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> You are talking about a 32 Core for a slave right?
> 
> Because if you are talking about one to run Cubase on, then you may want to read around a lot. Since I have read through countless posts and comments on how Cubase will start performing worse with more than a certain amount of cores. Which I believe was either 6 or 8. This is because when you look into processor architecture and multi-threading you will find that just because an application is called multi-core, it's single core performance may be poor and so with too many threads, it will perform worse, as the system has to work harder to utilise those extra cores.



No man. I’m talking about using it as my main machine and using VEPro to host most plugins and VIs on same machine (and if needs be any other computers I feel like connecting to it).


----------



## gsilbers (Apr 6, 2018)

jononotbono said:


> No man. I’m talking about using it as my main machine and using VEPro to host most plugins and VIs on same machine (and if needs be any other computers I feel like connecting to it).



Is it possible to select how many cores cubase can use? I know vep can.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Apr 6, 2018)

gsilbers said:


> Is it possible to select how many cores cubase can use? I know vep can.


No, as far as i understand and from what I have read up on, you cannot choose how many cores Cubase will use. I believe it simply uses all the cores/threads available in the system.



jononotbono said:


> No man. I’m talking about using it as my main machine and using VEPro to host most plugins and VIs on same machine (and if needs be any other computers I feel like connecting to it).



Then I would advise you hop on the forums, search the web and get some proper definitive answers on what specs perform best for Cubase. Speak to professionals who build custom systems, and either research into hardware requirements or get someone knowledgeable to look into it for you. Otherwise you will be throwing away money to get, either marginal improvement, or possibly worse performance. We call this over-provisioning and it is a hindrance to systems, not a boost.

I want to add that I hope this is not coming across wrong, I just (and you can believe this or not) hate to see people waste money on tech. Because often people who are not technicians, think more= more power, but it does not always work like that.

Some more info:
https://helpcenter.steinberg.de/hc/...ws-10-audio-dropouts-on-multi-core-CPU-setups

https://www.steinberg.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=122853


----------



## samphony (Apr 6, 2018)

I see this as a very positive shift into the right direction.


----------



## khollister (Apr 6, 2018)

LinusW said:


> This is a bit sad...
> Even more pro users will switch to HP workstations now that there is no priceworthy option between iMac and iMac Pro.



I seriously doubt there will be much, if any, price gap between a new Mac Pro and iMac Pro. If you are waiting on the MP as a cheaper alternative to the iMac Pro, I suspect you will be disappointed.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Apr 6, 2018)

khollister said:


> I seriously doubt there will be much, if any, price gap between a new Mac Pro and iMac Pro. If you are waiting on the MP as a cheaper alternative to the iMac Pro, I suspect you will be disappointed.


I agree. The MP will be the halo product for Apple. I doubt it'll be a mid priced tower that cannibalises the rest of the product line.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Apr 6, 2018)

I love how the article says Apple created a “Pro Workflow Team”....too bad this team isn't right here in the forum. At least I have another year to save my pennies! I'm very eager to see what these new Mac Pro's will be like.


----------



## khollister (Apr 6, 2018)

Alex Fraser said:


> I agree. The MP will be the halo product for Apple. I doubt it'll be a mid priced tower that cannibalises the rest of the product line.



I really expect this will be a very high end workstation whose starting config/price will be similar to the 10 core iMP and go way up from there. I wouldn't be surprised at the option for a 2nd Xeon CPU, a 2nd compute GPU and a very sophisticated chassis that uses TB4 (even internally) to connect additional GPU's and storage. 

I agree that anyone hoping for a 5.1 tower with updated internals and PCIe slots will be shocked at both the sophistication, performance potential and price (meaning higher than expected). This will likely make the prices for most of the dustbin MP's seem reasonable.


----------



## prodigalson (Apr 6, 2018)

Hope one of these "Pro Workflow teams" will mention needing Logic to address multi-core support like EVERY OTHER DAW.


----------



## robgb (Apr 6, 2018)

I get along fine with an iMac and 32 gigs of RAM. The Pro has always seemed far too overpriced for the specs. Hell, iMacs probably are too.


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 6, 2018)

There is nothing preventing Apple to say that the new Mac Pro will not be out in 2019, but in 2020, then 2021, ..2022.. You see where this is heading ?


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Apr 7, 2018)

prodigalson said:


> Hope one of these "Pro Workflow teams" will mention needing Logic to address multi-core support like EVERY OTHER DAW.


What do you mean Multi-Core support?

Logic does use multi-core, in the preferences you set how many cores you want to use and each track sits on one thread?
I don't know what you are getting at...Logic is not a single core application :/

If you are instead referring to better use of Audio playback threading, then I would understand you. Otherwise, I am unsure what you mean?


----------



## jononotbono (Apr 7, 2018)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> Then I would advise you hop on the forums, search the web and get some proper definitive answers on what specs perform best for Cubase. Speak to professionals who build custom systems, and either research into hardware requirements or get someone knowledgeable to look into it for you. Otherwise you will be throwing away money to get, either marginal improvement, or possibly worse performance. We call this over-provisioning and it is a hindrance to systems, not a boost.
> 
> I want to add that I hope this is not coming across wrong, I just (and you can believe this or not) hate to see people waste money on tech. Because often people who are not technicians, think more= more power, but it does not always work like that.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the concern. Much appreciated. I've actually been talking to a couple of composers that have worked at RCP and both are using 32 and 48 core PCs with Cubase as their main computers so I'm feeling confident that this is the direction I want to go. I would never go in any technological direction without a lot of research. Took me about 4 months of research to build my first Slave PC (slave - such a detestable name for it but alas at least we know what we are talking about) so I won't be doing anything hastily. Luckily, one of them has offered (for a fee obviously) to help in choosing specific parts a build that is in my budget. Actually looking forward to using Cubase on a PC once again!


----------



## D Halgren (Apr 7, 2018)

jononotbono said:


> Thanks for the concern. Much appreciated. I've actually been talking to a couple of composers that have worked at RCP and both are using 32 and 48 core PCs with Cubase as their main computers so I'm feeling confident that this is the direction I want to go. I would never go in any technological direction without a lot of research. Took me about 4 months of research to build my first Slave PC (slave - such a detestable name for it but alas at least we know what we are talking about) so I won't be doing anything hastily. Luckily, one of them has offered (for a fee obviously) to help in choosing specific parts a build that is in my budget. Actually looking forward to using Cubase on a PC once again!


Holy cores!!!


----------



## jononotbono (Apr 7, 2018)

D Halgren said:


> Holy cores!!!


----------



## D Halgren (Apr 7, 2018)

jononotbono said:


>


You need to make it plural


----------



## jononotbono (Apr 7, 2018)

D Halgren said:


> You need to make it plural



Haha! One core to rule them all. Man, I'm relying on someone with some photoshop chops to do to take that initiative (secret agenda - who will design my custom Kontakt GUIs haha). I've got more important things to do at the minute, like, reading subsidiary gossip threads about Spitfire and HZ, sorry, I mean't trying to write music.


----------



## D Halgren (Apr 7, 2018)

jononotbono said:


> Haha! One core to rule them all. Man, I'm relying on someone with some photoshop chops to do to take that initiative (secret agenda - who will design my custom Kontakt GUIs haha). I've got more important things to do at the minute, like, reading subsidiary gossip threads about Spitfire and HZ, sorry, I mean't trying to write music.


There's some MS Paint guys around that might help!


----------



## D Halgren (Apr 7, 2018)

jononotbono said:


> Haha! One core to rule them all. Man, I'm relying on someone with some photoshop chops to do to take that initiative (secret agenda - who will design my custom Kontakt GUIs haha). I've got more important things to do at the minute, like, reading subsidiary gossip threads about Spitfire and HZ, sorry, I mean't trying to write music.


Wait, Zimmer and Spitfire? I bet that's excellent! What are the reviews like


----------



## jononotbono (Apr 7, 2018)

D Halgren said:


> Wait, Zimmer and Spitfire? I bet that's excellent!



It is an excellent combination. That's my review. Man, this was a short conversation. So, back to cores. Has Apple figured out how to make Contact Lenses with a Minority Report esque DAW controllable interface yet?


----------



## lpuser (Apr 7, 2018)

I don´t buy this "pro workflow group" thing. It may be okay when we talk about software interaction, but not so much when it´s about hardware because it is pretty clear that a pro machine needs to be upgradable (CPU, RAM, GPU, eGPU) and have as many external ports as possible, room for internal cards plus decent options for internal storage. The old towers were excellent examples. And since Apple does sell the latest iMac in a Pro version they kinda seem to have an idea of what some pros need ... it´s not that hard to figure out what the rest wants then, is it?

In my opinion, Apple is trying to push sales of the iMac Pro a little further, because many did not move there, but were waiting for a new Mac Pro this year. Now having told everyone that a new machine is at least 1+ year ahead, will make many of those who were undecided buy the iMac Pro then.


----------



## prodigalson (Apr 8, 2018)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> What do you mean Multi-Core support?
> 
> Logic does use multi-core, in the preferences you set how many cores you want to use and each track sits on one thread?
> I don't know what you are getting at...Logic is not a single core application :/
> ...



yes, relax and go easy on the emojis. I'm aware Logic is a multi-core application, I didn't word it well. I was referring to Logic's need to use a single core for each software instrument and all active plug-ins in it's signal path. I usually have a dummy audio track with no routing to select to balance heavy loads on playback. My understanding is that that is not the case with other DAWs. But I'm not an expert and rely mostly on Logic so I could be wrong.


----------



## iobaaboi (Apr 8, 2018)

jononotbono said:


> Thanks for the concern. Much appreciated. I've actually been talking to a couple of composers that have worked at RCP and both are using 32 and 48 core PCs with Cubase as their main computers so I'm feeling confident that this is the direction I want to go. I would never go in any technological direction without a lot of research. Took me about 4 months of research to build my first Slave PC (slave - such a detestable name for it but alas at least we know what we are talking about) so I won't be doing anything hastily. Luckily, one of them has offered (for a fee obviously) to help in choosing specific parts a build that is in my budget. Actually looking forward to using Cubase on a PC once again!



If you end up building a rig in a similar vein to the ones RCP, please start a thread! I, and I’m sure a lot of others, would love to see process (as much as you’re willing to share) and especially the end result. 

I am beginning to suspsect that my allegiance lies more with Cubase than Apple. It would be really weird to switch after years within full Mac culture but it’s not out of the question. 

Good luck on your quest!


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Apr 8, 2018)

prodigalson said:


> yes, relax and go easy on the emojis. I'm aware Logic is a multi-core application, I didn't word it well. I was referring to Logic's need to use a single core for each software instrument and all active plug-ins in it's signal path. I usually have a dummy audio track with no routing to select to balance heavy loads on playback. My understanding is that that is not the case with other DAWs. But I'm not an expert and rely mostly on Logic so I could be wrong.


Oh, I was not being heavy on the emoticons, I just wanted my perplexity to be clear 

Apologies, I was not trying to push further emphasis on my point...

I also work on Logic Pro X and have tested working in Cubase a long time now, each time they bring a .5 or .0 update I try them out to see if they fixed the performance issues, but not so far on my systems.

Likely will be going Cubase in the future though, however I will miss Logic. Especially parting with a certain persons awesome scripting tools if I have to go that route.


----------



## prodigalson (Apr 8, 2018)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> Oh, I was not being heavy on the emoticons, I just wanted my perplexity to be clear
> 
> Apologies, I was not trying to push further emphasis on my point...
> 
> ...



Yes, I've been threatening to go back to DP (it was actually my first DAW around DP5) since they came out with the insane performance efficiency of DP9 but just haven't had the time or the brain space to learn a new DAW. At this point, Learning a completely different workflow is intimidating and just not practical when on a deadline.


----------

